# Εμπειρίες διακοπών



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2010)

Σκέφτηκα ν' ανοίξω αυτό το νήμα για να καταθέσουμε τις εμπειρίες των διακοπών μας, δηλαδή κυρίως τις γκρίνιες, χωρίς να αποκλείονται και οι ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις. Μια και δεν έχω φύγει ακόμα για διακοπές, θα αναφέρω εμπειρία άλλου ατόμου:

Μια φίλη μόλις γύρισε από μια βδομάδα στη Σίφνο και, σύμφωνα τα λεγόμενά της, ο Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας εξακολουθεί τη γνωστή τακτική. Δεν δίνει αποδείξεις, ούτε στα ξενοδοχεία ούτε στα εστιατόρια, προκαλώντας και πάλι τη δυσαρέσκεια των πελατών του. Από την άλλη πλευρά, ο Έλληνας πελάτης των επιχειρήσεων αποδεικνύει σταθερά ότι του αρέσει να τον πιάνουν μακάκα. Δεν ζητάει απόδειξη επειδή... δεν θέλει να στενοχωρήσει τον καημένο τον επιχειρηματία. 

Σιγά μην περιμένουμε ν' αλλάξει κάτι σ' αυτή τη χώρα


----------

